# Gh and Kh same



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have asked Joseph of ADA Canada this question in his section as I really want to know what Amano say but did nto get an answer so i thought I will ask here again.
Should we try to get our Gh and Kh reading close to each other, and why?
What would happen if one reading is much bigger than the other (e.g. KH 10, GH 5)? Will it harm the fish and/or plant and in what way if it does.
For plants if there are too much ions in the water they will just leave them or will they excess cause damage to the root or cell structure? I know if I over fertize a terrestial plant it may burn the roots. So, I am just wondering if too much GH might have that effect?
If the Kh is very high the excess carbonate ions are not used by the plants, is that correct? So, does that meant the plants will just leave them?
What about fish, will a high Kh affect them in a negative way (perhaps changing of osmotic pressure)?
Thank you.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> I have asked Joseph of ADA Canada this question in his section as I really want to know what Amano say but did nto get an answer so i thought I will ask here again.
> Should we try to get our Gh and Kh reading close to each other, and why?
> What would happen if one reading is much bigger than the other (e.g. KH 10, GH 5)? Will it harm the fish and/or plant and in what way if it does.
> For plants if there are too much ions in the water they will just leave them or will they excess cause damage to the root or cell structure? I know if I over fertize a terrestial plant it may burn the roots. So, I am just wondering if too much GH might have that effect?
> ...


KH and GH are completely different. KH is the amount of carbonates in your aquarium. GH affects the fishes ability to osmoregulate. They do not have to be the same level as each other, what levels you keep is up to you depending on species of fish and plants kept.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks.
When I read what some plants need they sometimes only use hardness without specifying GH or KH. What are they referring to?


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

The hardness term used by itself generally refers to GH.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thank you very much.
Will KH affect GH and vice versa?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

No, they are independent.


----------

